# Brennen mit dem Kernel 2.6

## hoschi

Hallo,

ich konnte bisher mit Kernel 2.6 (keine SCSI-Emulation) nie etwas Brenne, egal welches Programm ich verwendet habe - K3B, XCROAST...gaben nie vernünftige Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben.

Jetzt habe ich "GnomeBaker" (ebuild im Bugzill) entdeckt, und mich verliebt, aber wieder "nichts passiert", aber dafür spuckt GnomeBaker recht praktisch die Fehlermeldungen aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cdrecord: No write mode specified.
> 
> cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.
> ...

 

Die Warnungen mit Kernel 2.6 und das ich bitte Solaris oder Kernel 2.4 verwenden soll, kann ich mir ja noch denken  :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber warum ich kein DMA haben soll ist mir schleierhaft?!

Ideen? Wie habt ihr es angestellt?

Ich habe nichs am System geändert, oder SticksBits gesetzt!

Bin für alle Anregungen offen  :Very Happy: 

Ich habe, aber einen Verdacht, es könnte an Jörgi und Linus liegen...

----------

## WiredEd

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich hier eventuell etwas zu kurz fasse: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=241057

Das sollte Deine Fragen beantworten.

----------

## psyqil

1. Dup

2. Land in Sicht

----------

## hoschi

Hallo, Danke euch erstmal  :Very Happy: 

Ich habe das hier noch gefunden - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=247459

Da ich Kernel 2.6.10 (Vanilla) habe, dachte ich mir, probiers mal - hat aber nichts gebracht  :Sad: 

Ich weiß auch nicht wie ich an cdrecord über gnomebaker das Device mitgeben soll :/

Hoffentlich erlöst und Kernel 2.6.11  :Smile: 

----------

## Fauli

Kannst du denn mit cdrdao brennen?

(In K3b: Wenn du in den Einstellungen Manuelle Auswahl des Brennprogramms ankreuzt, kannst du im Brenndialog cdrdao auswählen.)

----------

## hoschi

probiere ich mal, von wem stammt cdrado eigentlich, stammt das auch von jörg s. ? oder ist das was komplett anderes?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

ich habe es eben auch an bugzilla gemeldet, hier aber auch nochmal der Link:

[PATCH] fix verify_command to allow burning more than 1 DVD

Das is ein patch für Kernel-2.6.10, damit man als user wieder mehr als eine CD/DVD brennen kann.

Wer keine Lust hat, die Änderungen selber in den Kernel zu hacken, kann sich den patch von meiner HP saugen  :Smile: 

Poly

----------

## psyqil

 :Very Happy:  Du warst das, hab' gar nicht auf den Absender geachtet...

Und jetzt zum dritten: Dup-Alarm!

----------

## hoschi

*lol* 

eine dvd geht aber?

ich kann nur als root daten-cds brennen :/

keine music cds?

weiß jemand warum gnomebaker einen unterschied zwischen ata und atapi macht?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

 *hoshi wrote:*   

> weiß jemand warum gnomebaker einen unterschied zwischen ata und atapi macht?

 

IMHO sind das beides verschiedene Schnittstellen, um auf ein ATAPI-Laufwerk zuzugreifen. Laut Kernelentwickler soll man bei Kernel-2.6.x die ATAPI Schnittstelle verwenden, weil nur mit der DMA-Transfers möglich sein sollen.

Poly

----------

## reptile

ATAPI ist aber doch nur das ATA Programming Interface - sollte also (weitgehend) synonym zu verwenden sein.

----------

## piewie

Das ist so nicht richtig. Die ATA-Schnittstelle hat DMA und ist somit viel schneller als ATAPI.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

 *piewie wrote:*   

> Das ist so nicht richtig. Die ATA-Schnittstelle hat DMA und ist somit viel schneller als ATAPI.

 

Re: cdrecord dev=ATA cannont scanbus as non-root

Laut dieser mail aus der lkml ist ATAPI die zu bevorzugende Schnittstelle.

Allerdings kann es sein, daß auch mit der ATA-Schnittstelle DMA-Transfers funktionieren. Da ich bei meinem IDE-Brenner immer das ATAPI-Interface benutze, kann ich nicht sagen, ob das stimmt  :Wink: 

Poly

----------

## reptile

aber das 'PI' von 'ATAPI' steht nicht für das gleiche wie das 'PI' von 'PIO' (programming interface vs. programmed i/o). ATAPI ist die programmier-schnittstelle von ATA-geräten.

----------

## hoschi

 *reptile wrote:*   

> ATAPI ist aber doch nur das ATA Programming Interface - sollte also (weitgehend) synonym zu verwenden sein.

 

eben - genau so denke ich auch  :Neutral: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ATAPI
> 
> aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
> ...

 

source: wikipedia

sind wir uns alle einig?

----------

